# Lallemand/ Danstar London ESB Dry yeast



## DJR (1/9/16)

Just saw this on the lallemand page, looks like it's about a week or two after being released now.

http://www.lallemandyeast.com/company/products/london-esb




> London ESB yeast was selected from the Lallemand yeast culture library towards
> producing a range of English-style ales exhibiting clean, well-balanced aromatic
> profiles with moderate alcohol production. London ESB offers the right fermentation
> and aromatic profiles suitable for Extra Special Bitter styles as well as Pale Ale,
> ...



Some noise on the net about it now

Wonder when it's going to be available, always good to have more dry yeast options.


----------



## Randai (2/9/16)

I wonder if its the fullers yeast in dry form. I remember seeing a reference to newcastle dark ale from mangrove jacks as potentially being muntons gold which supposedly was the fullers.


----------



## Moad (2/9/16)

If this is the same strain as wyeast 1968 I'll give it a crack! Awesome yeast for malty pales or ESB any malt forward beer really

edit: doesn't say much about flocculation, if it drops clear it may be the same or similar strain 

I can't find any reports or feedback from a quick search, is anyone local stocking it yet?


----------



## DJR (2/9/16)

Moad said:


> If this is the same strain as wyeast 1968 I'll give it a crack! Awesome yeast for malty pales or ESB any malt forward beer really
> 
> edit: doesn't say much about flocculation, if it drops clear it may be the same or similar strain
> 
> I can't find any reports or feedback from a quick search, is anyone local stocking it yet?


I've emailed lallemand australia to find out when it's available, if they can't answer i'll ask winequip and failing that my LBS to find out.

Looks like it's only been out a week or two globally


----------



## TimL (2/9/16)

I emailed john Preston at grain and grape about this yeast the other day and he said that lallemand australia have just received it andgrape+g will have it in next week.It must be pretty similar to Fullers yeast cos John Keeling the head brewer at fullers endorses it on the lallemand website.Looking forward to trying it cos if it's pretty decent I won't bother with the wyeast 1968.


----------



## DJR (2/9/16)

Yep, Lallemand Australia told me it's in stock, so i'll chase it down with Pat @ Absolute sometime soon. If someone from Fullers is endorsing it, it must be very similar to that.


----------



## welly2 (2/9/16)

I love everything that Lallemand/Danstar does. Their yeasts are hungry bastards. Will buy this one as soon as I see it.


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/16)

Looking forward to this one. Living in a regional area I tend to over buy on Wyeasts and often have to smack a 9 month old pack - dried yeasts keep for years and lately I've been getting more into Mangrove Jacks.


----------



## GalBrew (3/9/16)

Also keen to try this one. A good, dry British yeast would be very handy.


----------



## welly2 (3/9/16)

Bribie G said:


> Looking forward to this one. Living in a regional area I tend to over buy on Wyeasts and often have to smack a 9 month old pack - dried yeasts keep for years and lately I've been getting more into Mangrove Jacks.


How are you finding their yeasts? I've been a bit hesitant to try them, for no good reason.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/16)

I'm fermenting with 3 different ones from MJ at the moment. I plan on writing a report on each of them once the beer is ready.

So far, with rehydration no lag time and I have a west coast yeast that appears done in 3 days.


----------



## billygoat (3/9/16)

GalBrew said:


> Also keen to try this one. A good, dry British yeast would be very handy.


If it's similar to Wyeast 1968 it won't be dry as 1968 is a moderate attenuator.


----------



## barls (3/9/16)

billygoat said:


> If it's similar to Wyeast 1968 it won't be dry as 1968 is a moderate attenuator.


i think he was talking about the form of it. being a dry packet yeast not a liquid yeast.


----------



## billygoat (3/9/16)

barls said:


> i think he was talking about the form of it. being a dry packet yeast not a liquid yeast.


Of course.


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/16)

welly2 said:


> How are you finding their yeasts? I've been a bit hesitant to try them, for no good reason.


Excellent, the New World Strong (Formerly Newcastle) does a great stout and both my stouts came mid field in the NSW comp.
edit: when I moved here I needed a keg filler so used a MJ Czech tin, their M84 Bohemian Lager yeast and some BE2 to run up a kit lager, whilst not a prize winner, you couldn't pick it as a kit.. did a great job.

I'm going to knock out an AG lager this weekend using two packs of that yeast, keen to see what happens.
I'm swimming in grains and hops at the moment so if I can find a retailer who will post them just in an envelope instead of having to pay for a $12 satchel I'll be buying up a shitload.

Off topic sorry.

On topic of course if that retailer also then stocks the new Lallemand, I'll grab a few of those as well.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (20/9/16)

Anyone got their hands on this yeast and brewed with it yet?


----------



## Autopilot (26/9/16)

I'm pretty sure that Morgan's premium ale yeast is Fuller's strain, comes in 15g packs. It's flocculent and medium dry, described as a commercial English strain.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (26/9/16)

Autopilot said:


> I'm pretty sure that Morgan's premium ale yeast is Fuller's strain, comes in 15g packs. It's flocculent and medium dry, described as a commercial English strain.


 Is that right? So Morgan's Premium Ale is the dried version of 1968? I didn't know that, but would be great if true. :huh:


----------



## clibit (26/9/16)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Is that right? So Morgan's Premium Ale is the dried version of 1968? I didn't know that, but would be great if true. :huh:


I very much doubt it is the Fullers strain meself.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (26/9/16)

clibit said:


> I very much doubt it is the Fullers strain meself.


 I was doubtful so I sent Morgan's a FB message. The social media person wasn't very helpful but said it was any Wyeast strain!

"This might sound odd, but I don't know the exact strain of yeast this is. I do know for sure it's not a dried wyeast strain though. Sorry I couldn't be more specific."


----------



## RobH (20/10/16)

All reference to this yeast seems to have been removed from the Lallemand / Danstar website. Seems a bit strange.


----------



## pablo_h (2/12/16)

I bought a pack about a week ago, but not sure when I'll use it (too hot to brew now without a spare fridge, might be bothered later on to rig up some ice bottles and box, but nothing planned).
But seems back on the site if it ever disappeared. http://www.danstaryeast.com/company/products/london-esb
Anyone used it?


----------



## dammag (2/12/16)

I've used it twice.

Both times it finished at 1020. Even after swirling the fermenter, raising temp etc.

One of these beers was an APA mashed at 62C so should have been plenty fermentable. The other was a FWK.

Clears well. Not particularly estery. But is a low attenuator in my experience.


----------



## pablo_h (2/12/16)

That's dissappointing.
What pitching temp and what brew temp did you use?
If I use my pack I might try higher temps.


----------



## dammag (3/12/16)

Both times I rehydrated. 

I pitch at around 18, start ferment at 19 and after a few days raise the temp to the early 20's. 

The bulk of the ferment seems to be over in a few days but I leave them for around 10 days before cold crashing.

It's a bit disappointing but I've had this happen with English liquid yeasts as well.


----------



## pablo_h (4/12/16)

Cheers. I might try the reverse thing.
I might give it a go starting a higher temp like 23C or something so the yeast multiplies more and gets some esters or something, then drop to 20-21C


----------



## dammag (4/12/16)

I would be careful lowering the temp. That could make the yeast drop out/stall even earlier.


----------



## pablo_h (5/12/16)

Thanks, I'll make sure I have something else to pitch if that happens.
Still, the feedback is disappointing. I was hoping to replace s04 which can have the same problem (but at least that is a high floc and att rate...)
After doing most of my brewing over winter, I've found most yeasts don't like a 18C pitch temp. Esp as I do it in the afternoon/evening and then it only gets cooler overnight despite my efforts of insulation/hoping the yeast raises temp itself. (E: which is why I'm going to try pitching at a higher temp)


----------



## yankinoz (6/12/16)

dammag said:


> I've used it twice.
> 
> Both times it finished at 1020. Even after swirling the fermenter, raising temp etc.
> 
> ...


There's a long thread on this yeast at Homebrewtalk.:http://http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?s=ff838f061755ef194969bd5452a1b26c&t=588922&page=15

Overall, experience of the brewers there who have tried it mirror yours, except some report poor clearing. You and they could all be right given temperature and other variables.

"Not particularly estery" -- at what temperatures during active fermentation?

Danstar calls it a medium attenuator, but they say the same about Windsor, which is famously low, good for estery, low-OG brews or else at high OG the renowned pancake-syrup imperial stouts in which you can stand a pencil. Or you canuse sugar or dry out the beer with as second yeast.

It makes me wonder what the Danstar folks would call low. Given the low attenuation of ESB, I wonder what the advantages are over Windsor, if any. Maybe clearing, if that holds up, but I suppose it comes down to the respective flavour profiles, and judging those is up to the brewer and fans.


----------



## yankinoz (6/12/16)

RobH said:


> All reference to this yeast seems to have been removed from the Lallemand / Danstar website. Seems a bit strange.


As of a short while ago the site was unavailable. The Russians? Fermentis? Mangrove Jack?


----------



## pablo_h (18/12/16)

I just finished a kit brew with this yeast, it's finished in 5 days @ 1010 FG
I used some more dextrose due to it's reputation, I wish I didn't now. Tastes a bit dry due to dex and a bit home-brewy due to high inital temp, but we'll see how it ends up...
Kit, 700g LDME, 500g dex. (usually use 800g min LDME and 500g dex is a bit on the high side without any MD, I try to keep it below 400g)

Pitched at 23C 7PM, one ice bottle to slowly drop the temp.
At 4AM it was already at full krausen. At 7AM added another ice bottle to keep it around 21C. The second day onwards I kept it around 19-20C.

It ended up 2 points higher than say us05 ( which would bring a 700g ldme/500g dex brew down to 1008)

I see no reason why this couldn't brew down to 1014-1016 or something like windsor or other 65%-70% attenuators when using more malt.


----------



## mckenry (14/5/17)

Making an ESB with this yeast today. 66°C mashin, 72 (10) 78 (10). Will let you know what I find.
Note that I am a 1g/L or thereabouts pitcher, rehydrated.
Reading the above, some say they have trouble getting SO4 down. I always get 1.010 if main rest is at 64C.
Aiming for 1.012 - 1.013.
Beersmith thinks I'll hit 1.011


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/17)

Seeing as this thread has been revived, does anyone know of a retailer with a good range of dry yeasts who will actually post in an envelope instead of an expensive Fastway satchel etc?


----------



## Markbeer (14/5/17)

I remember seeing one on eBay if that helps. Name escapes me. If you find one please let us know.



Bribie G said:


> Seeing as this thread has been revived, does anyone know of a retailer with a good range of dry yeasts who will actually post in an envelope instead of an expensive Fastway satchel etc?


----------



## mckenry (30/5/17)

mckenry said:


> Making an ESB with this yeast today. 66°C mashin, 72 (10) 78 (10). Will let you know what I find.
> Note that I am a 1g/L or thereabouts pitcher, rehydrated.
> Reading the above, some say they have trouble getting SO4 down. I always get 1.010 if main rest is at 64C.
> Aiming for 1.012 - 1.013.
> Beersmith thinks I'll hit 1.011


Well. This yeast gave up at 1.016 at 66C and fermented at 20C
I read somewhere that it doesn't ferment out malto-triose (which results in a higher FG). I should have mashed lower. Still at 4% it's a great malty beer. At a touch over 5% caraaroma the malt balance is bang on. The fuggles is noticeable as is the Styrian. Very easy drinking.


----------



## RdeVjun (30/5/17)

Nice one, mckenry.
I'm less fixated on a particular FG or ABV than a host of flavour characteristics.
Fuggles and Styian, malty goodness- happy days mate.


----------



## Moad (30/5/17)

1968 can be finicky, I tend to start about 16 and raise to 22 over 10 or so days before crashing. I forgot all about this one, I use loads of 1968 I might do a side by side next porter I brew


----------



## Adr_0 (12/6/17)

mckenry said:


> Well. This yeast gave up at 1.016 at 66C and fermented at 20C
> I read somewhere that it doesn't ferment out malto-triose (which results in a higher FG). I should have mashed lower. Still at 4% it's a great malty beer. At a touch over 5% caraaroma the malt balance is bang on. The fuggles is noticeable as is the Styrian. Very easy drinking.
> View attachment 97570


What was your OG?


----------



## mckenry (12/6/17)

1.045 ish.


----------

